# Biosolids - Milorganite



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

I'm no tree hugger and have little fear of utilizing glyphosate, and other chemical fungicides, and herbicides but there is one thing I will never put on my lawn.

I know yall love your milorganite, but your crazy to put this crap on your lawns. Cows fed off fields using the stuff is unfit for consumption.

https://amp.freep.com/amp/7418828002


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Do a search on PFAS on this forum, there have been some good conversations on here about this.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Wow great article. Thanks for sharing. I think after reading this I will not be using Milo or any biosolid in my lawn.


----------

